# Feral cat losing weight



## Badrn60 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have a beautiful black feral cat who is losing weight ... I thought I may first try worming but need other suggestions.. he appears strong with good appetite... was coughing once and awhile when weather was cold and raining... now no cough. I would like to try treating what I can. We lost one 6 mo ago, she was losing weight then she quit eating as much and then started hiding ... for some reason her mouth appeared stuck open... when we finally got her in a trap (she was trapped prior by someone else and spay shots given. Came home no improvement we euthanised as I know she was at least 15 as she was here when I moved in... this one is younger ... . this guy looks pretty good except losing a lot of weight .. what else can I try at home as he too is outsmarting traps ... I will find someone who can catch him if he doesn't improve ... what can I try first ... we just wormed him although didn't take all the meds he ate some .. thank you in advance ...


----------

